# sump return



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I just switched from hard lines to 3/4"id flex hose. What's an easy way to secure the return line back at the top of the tank? I previously had a PVC 45 going into the tank for good surface agitation, and no risk of suction with power failure.

Suggestions?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

IMO you would have been better off with the hard lines. You could construct or re use your elbow assembly over the back and connect it to your soft hose with a barb fitting but it will still not be super secure to the frame.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Great idea! easy, and Done!


----------

